# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Cách sống kỳ lạ ngôi làng nổi trên mặt nước của người Titica

## danghung

Titicaca nổi tiếng với những hòn đảo lau sậy của người Uros.

Titicaca nằm giữa hai nước Peru và Bolivia, ở độ cao khoảng 3.811 mét trên mực nước biển. Nơi đây không chỉ được biết đến là hồ nước ngọt lớn nhất Nam Mỹ mà còn nổi tiếng với những hòn đảo lau sậy của người Uros.

Hồ Titicaca chính là nơi cư trú của người tiền Inca, hay là người Uros, sinh sống trên các hòn đảo nhân tạo làm bằng lau sậy nổi gọi là totora. Những hòn đảo nổi đã trở thành điểm thu hút du lịch lớn đối với đất nước Peru, đặc biệt là chuyến du ngoạn thành phố ven hồ Puno.

Mục đích ban đầu của việc định cư trên đảo chỉ để phòng thủ và nếu có các mối đe dọa phát sinh, người Uros có thể chuyển đi dễ dàng. Trên hòn đảo lớn nhất hiện vẫn còn lưu giữ lại một tháp canh gần như được làm hoàn toàn bằng lau sậy.

Totora là một loại cây sậy bản địa sinh sống trong hồ Titicaca. Do làm nhà nổi trên mặt hồ nên để tránh bị chìm, người Uros thường xuyên phải thay thế các lớp lau sậy ở phía dưới để nâng cao ngôi nhà của mình hoặc xây dựng một ngôi nhà mới trên vùng lau sậy khác. Nhu cầu sinh sống đã khiến cho các đảo nổi mọc lên ngày càng nhiều. Diện tích của các hòn đảo không đồng đều và khá mỏng, đi trên đảo du khách sẽ có cảm giác giống như đang đi bộ trên một chiếc giường nước. Những đảo lớn thường có khoảng 10 hộ dân sinh sống còn đảo nhỏ chỉ chừng 2 đến 3 hộ. Người dân đan rễ cây sậy dày đặc lại với nhau và khi chúng bị thối rữa, họ lại tiếp tục trồng thêm lau sậy trong hồ.

Nhiều món ăn và bài thuốc của người Uros cũng xoay quanh những cây sậy totora. Phần phía dưới màu trắng của cây sậy thường được dùng làm i-ốt. Khi đau đớn, sậy được bọc xung quanh chỗ đau để hút đi chất độc hại. Phần màu trắng của cây sậy cũng được sử dụng để giúp dễ dàng xua tan những dư vị khó chịu của rượu. Người Uros còn chế biến ra món trà từ hoa sậy.






Nhiều người thắc mắc làm thế nào để người Uros có thể nấu nướng trong ngôi nhà lau sậy của họ. Để lửa không bén vào nhà, họ đã đặt một đống đá đủ cao để có thể đốt lửa ở bên trên và nấu chín thức ăn.








Những hòn đảo nổi được bảo vệ trong vịnh Puno. Người Uros sống bằng nghề đánh bắt cá, dệt và ngày nay du lịch cũng là ngành mang lại thu nhập khá cho cuộc sống của họ. Người dân thường đánh bắt cá phục vụ cho bữa ăn hàng ngày và bán cho người trên đất liền. Người dân Uros cũng săn bắt chim như hải âu, vịt và chim hồng hạc, ngoài ra họ còn chăn thả gia súc trên các hòn đảo nhỏ. Họ cũng bày bán các quầy hàng thủ công nhằm vào lượng khách du lịch đông đảo ghé thăm khoảng 10 trong tổng số các hòn đảo nổi mỗi năm.






Mặc dù du lịch đã cung cấp nguồn lợi tài chính tương đối cho người dân địa phương nhưng nó cũng đặt ra thách thức với lối sống truyền thống của họ.

----------


## Woona

Mấy con thuyền nhìn dễ thương quá

----------


## thientai206

nguy hiểm nhỉ, nhỡ cháy thì sao

----------


## dung89

ngôi làng này độc thật

----------


## phuongvtt1991

Nhìn ngôi làng vậy mà cũng thấy có màu sắc đẹp đẽ độc đáo đấy chứ

----------

